# 10 x 36 Atlas Lathe with Pick-O-Matic Quick Change Gears - $1250 (Poulsbo)



## Be_Zero_Be

https://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/tls/d/10-36-atlas-lathe-with-pick/6631787315.html

My old Lathe is for sale.

Be_Zero_Be


----------



## TerryH

Wow man. What a nice lathe and amazing amount of accessories. Wish it wasn't half way across the country from me.


----------



## Be_Zero_Be

My full listing is on the Complete Machinery For Sale Forum as well.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/atlas-10-x-36-lathe-with-pick-o-matic-gears.71129/

*Be_Zero_Be*


----------



## Be_Zero_Be

Updated CL Listing :  https://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/tls/d/atlas-lathe-with-pick-matic/6638548405.html

Now with a Tool Post Grinder

Be_Zero_Be


----------



## Be_Zero_Be

SOLD !!!


----------



## TerryH

Congrats! Still bet it was hard to see it go. Sure was a beautiful piece.


----------



## Be_Zero_Be

It was probably the most used machine in the shop ... And I'm no machinist. 
Just a real handy tool.
Now I can start a new era with my new one.


----------



## TerryH

Nice PBR!


----------

